# How long can lentils soak for?



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

Okay, I know this is dumb but... I put some green lentils in water to soak on Tuesday morning, intending to cook them that night. The DH brought home pork chops so I didn't cook them... last night was yoga night and we always get burritos afterwards... tonight I'm meeting a friend for dinner.

I put them in the fridge on Tuesday night. But I don't know if they will be okay until tomorrow night, or if I should try to get DH to cook them tonight.

I know it's only a few cents worth of lentils, but I don't want to waste them. I was going to make dahl.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I never soak lentils. My mom says she has had them sprout when she soaks them overnight. The bag may say to soak them because it is generic directions for beans and they don't make a special label for lentils. Peas don't need to be soaked, either.

Anyway, if they look and smell fine, I would go ahead and use them. They may need less time to cook, though. I guess I'd just ask dh if he felt like cooking them and if not look at them in the morning.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

They should be fine. Unless they smell really foul or have mold on them, I would rinse them well and cook them up


----------



## redwolf2 (Jan 3, 2006)

You don't need to soak lentils at all. i f you do i would watch them and taste them while they cook. They will cook fast.


----------



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, I'm a NT fanatic so I soak everything.







You can soak lentils in fresh water for days and days. They won't go bad unless you don't change the water a few times a day to keep it clean. Sprouted lentils are WAY more nutritious than regular unsoaked lentils. And they taste better too. I always have a jar of lentils soaking/sprouting on my counter.


----------

